# Buffer/Polisher????



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

What rpm range should I be looking for in a machine? A particular machine you suggest? Which wheels and compounds to remove oxidation and to polish? I just don't feel like the grider I sharpen lawn mower blades on is the right michine to refurbish pipes. I have seached and just can't find a concrete answer.


----------



## woops (Aug 5, 2007)

Here is some information that I came across that may be helpful to you. It came from The Virtual Smoking Lounge. Here is the link and some info, hope it helps:

Ask Dave Q&A @ The Virtual Smoking Lounge


Q. What kind of buffing machine should I get for working on pipes? 
A. There are diverse opinions about which type and speed of buffing machine is best for refurbishing and maintaining pipes. However, the information below should help you make an appropriate selection.

In general, the goal is to provide excellent results while keeping the surface feet per minute (SFPM) at an acceptably low rate. This ensures the stems and/or pipes are not damaged through excessive friction and heat. Slower rotating speeds also help prevent unintentional reshaping of the pipe or stem due to rapid sanding or polishing.

To achieve this balance of performance and quality control, many prefer six or eight inch wheels spinning at 1725 RPMs or even slower. This results in an SFPM of about 2700 for a six inch wheel or 3600 for an eight inch wheel. (SFPM can be calculated with this formula: Wheel Diameter x RPM x 3.14 / 12. For example, 6" x 1725 x 3.14 / 12 = 2708.) Excellent results can be obtained with faster speeds, but greater care is necessary to avoid damaging the stem or pipe.

Although not as popular among pipe craftsmen, others have had excellent results with machines running at slightly faster RPMs using smaller, 4 inch wheels. These machines often have variable speed motors from 2000 to 7000 RPMs. This would produce a SFPM of 2093 at the lowest RPM speed (assuming 4 in. wheels). Obviously, this is less than the 2700 SFPM noted above with a six inch wheel. So why isn't this considered even better? Well, the smaller wheel does not allow as much time for surface cooling during each rotation. This can lead to damage if one is not extremely careful. Working slowly and patiently is the key when working with a smaller wheel.

I realize all these calculations can get confusing. The bottom line is that slower is better when it comes to working on pipes and stems. Of course, there is no substitute for skill and experience, and even a less-than-perfect setup can yield outstanding results in the hands of a skilled craftsman. Here's a quick summary:

Preferred Motor Speed: 1725 RPM

Preferred Wheel Size: 6 in. or 8 in.

Acceptable Motor Speed: 2000 RPM

Acceptable Wheel Size: 4 in.

(Also see the Q&A on buffing wheels and compounds.)


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks !

Been looking for this info myself .

Tom


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

http://www.aspipes.org/faq/faq/ASP_Buffing_Polishing_FAQ.pdf

pipes.org discussions: 4", "6", 8", or 10" Buffer/Bench Grinder?

Low speed wheels are the real deal; you can de-nomenclature briar and fur up vulcanite and acrylic in a heatbeat if you're a bit careless; I practiced, then tried to ruin, a vulcanite bit'ed pipe on my "buffer" - it wasn't that hard to mess it up. Anyone should think twice (slowly) before getting a grinder to act as a pipe buffer.

I've noticed a couple of pipe shops with home made long shaft multiple wheels (like 5 or six) on a single drive motor. They run a lot slower than my 1750/3500 rpm 2x variable grinder/buffer and they'd certainly be much less difficult to use for waxing and polishing a pipe - especially a pipe with fine features. That said, I use the low speed on my two speed wheel without problems - except there are some pipes I wouldn't buff with it for fear of taking off details I'd miss. 800-900rpm seems like the perfect place to be.


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

Some great answers guys. Thanks


----------



## sepia5 (Feb 14, 2006)

So, hypothetically, something like this:

NEW RAND 350W High Power Drill Press/Bench Top - eBay (item 350190760857 end time Apr-22-09 18:00:00 PDT)

with a 4-inch wheel would work, if you were careful to go slow and not press the pipe/stem?

Or I guess this would be perfect if it was free-standing:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Rand-7-Paint-Buffer-Polisher-1-6hp-Variable-Speed-Case_W0QQitemZ390045222443QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item390045222443&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

FOREDOM Bench Lathe ... nuff said!


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

plexiprs said:


> FOREDOM Bench Lathe ... nuff said!


If I only use half of it's rpm range, you think they will take off 50%? That would make a nice buffer.

I found this The Beall Tool Company

If I could find a CHEAP used lathe locally it would be the way to go. Flea Markets here I come.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

plexiprs said:


> FOREDOM Bench Lathe ... nuff said!


This is the appealing tool but, at 200-clams and purpose-built, it was hard for me to consider. In the end I really need to buff household odds & ends, grind whatever comes along and sharpen three sets of mower blades once or twice a year. The Foredom thing looks like the buffer for a pipe. If I was making jewelry in the basement every weekend that'd be the one.


----------



## sepia5 (Feb 14, 2006)

bigkev77 said:


> If I only use half of it's rpm range, you think they will take off 50%? That would make a nice buffer.
> 
> I found this The Beall Tool Company
> 
> If I could find a CHEAP used lathe locally it would be the way to go. Flea Markets here I come.


This looks like a pretty good deal (and only $8 for shipping east of the Mississippi!!), but I don't see any info on the rpm specs. It does recommend 1725, but I wonder how low it will actually go.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

sepia5 said:


> ... It does recommend 1725, but I wonder how low it will actually go.


I hold, for once and forever, if you plan to buff or polish pipes and stems at home, a 1700rpm machine will disappoint, even with a small wheel. That rev is just a hair away from holding polish well and it's fast enough to muck up a fine pipe or a prized piece of vulcanite with a little too much pressure or a moments inattention. Beware, buffer-getters. Always keeping an open mind I would ask anyone who is deep into it to tell about their great experiences with a wheel that turns this fast.

I like the flea market lathe idea with the Beall mandrel widget, though. Very cool way in to a new tool plus a great pipe polisher. No such thing as too many pipes or too many power tools.


----------



## gglen (Apr 20, 2009)

Its great to read all these tips I am thankful for the Pipe and Tobacco store in my town. I take all my pipes there for deep cleaning and any repairs.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

If buffing pipes and pipe accessories or fittings is your thing you don't want lots of power or torque and want lower end speed. 4" wheels and consistent quality compounds and waxes are what you want. Put waves in a collector-grade pipe and that cheap-ass Harbor Frieght grinder-cum-buffer is a deal no longer. Buyer Be Wary, and Informed!


----------

